# Belfast Northern ireland



## Steven1105uk (Jul 13, 2014)

I know this will be a long shot but I hope there are people from Northern Ireland here and maybe group. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Peonie (Jul 13, 2014)

Me too Steven, theres bound to others this site has a lot of members 
It would be good if there was a support group, I haven't heard of any in Belfast yet.


----------



## emmo7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello Steven,

Did you have any luck rounding up Northern Ireland folks or sparse to find? I'm of westerly descent


----------

